# H} Space marines W} Eldar UK ONLY



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Ok ive done a little bit of digging through my old and new models the ones i don't use and i've managed to put together a little space marine starter force this includes:

Codex Space Marines

A body from the masters boxset (the one with the powerfist also inlcudes base if you tell me what you would like to equip with i will look i my bits box to see i have what you would like.Just been stripped but might need a scrub ive got the worse of it off)

5 Squad of assault terminators (made from the AoBR termis plus a couple of teleport homers) *Traded*

AoBR dreadnought

10 Man Squad of Deathwatch marines (can be used as sternguard or tactical marines. Thrown in a couple arms a back pack, shoulder pads {inquisitorial and plain} and flamer so you can switch one of the heavy bolters to a flamer.)

7 Man scout (all CCW and bolt pistols also includes 7 bases, just been stripped but might need a scrub ive got the worse of it off)

Also for you smurfs players out there who cant afford the marneus and honour guard boxset, I have marneus in power armour with banner (I think it might be OOP the one i have)

This is what i would like:

Eldar Codex

2 squads of dire avenger (preferably unpainted don't mind if they are built)

phoenix lord (any don't mind also dont mind if painted)

Avatar

any aspect warrior squad (except for dire avengers)

I will do both troops for the dire avengers, terminator for a aspect warrior squad, Dreadnought for a avatar, HQ body for a phoenix lord. Marneus anything eldar or feugans axe.

Don't mind seperating if you have what i have listed and also will split troops but i will only swap those for dire avengers.

Only trading as i dont have paypal or anything like that. *UK ONLY PLEASE* as i cannot afford international postage.

Thanks for looking.

Gothic

P.S sorry for any spelling or punctuation problems.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I can trade you unpainted Fire Dragons for Terminators, please PM me if interested.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Sethis i've replied


----------

